# FOR SALE: Vicmarc VM100 chuck + accessories



## cambournepete (7 Mar 2010)

Now I've upgraded my lathe and got 2 (!) Stronghold chucks I reckon it's time to sell my Vicmarc...

Vicmarc VM100 chuck for sale with standard jaws, shark jaws, extended jaws, screw centre, 2 T keys, 2 inserts (3/4x16 for record etc, 1.5x6R/L for poolewood, Graduate etc) and tommy bar .

Going by the prices on Phil Irons website this lot would be around £250 new. It's about 12 years old but has had only light use and has a few surface marks.
Looking for around £140 plus postage (£10), but can take to the Ally Pally next weekend to save that.











As usual offers by PM please.


----------



## MWT (9 Mar 2010)

Hi.
I would like to bye your chuck & jaws ext.
I have a Axminster & a poolewood with that size fitting.
I am going to Ally Pally on Saturday.
Can we arrange to exchange phone numbers to meet and settle payment.

Best regards.

Michael.


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2010)

PM sent


----------

